# Breeders in Iowa?



## boas0901 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am looking for a reputable breeder in Iowa or southern Minnesota. I am mostly concerned about breeders who screen for the common health issues (hips/elbows, etc) and offer some sort of guarentee, since I have had bad experiences in the past. I am looking for a family pet, that doesn't need to have amazing bloodlines, prefer black/tan and black/red, but not a requirement.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Holtgrew German Shepherds is located in Iowa. Holtgrew's German Shepherds - The Dogs for Real Life


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

By the color preference it sounds like you are looking for a German (or possibly American) Showline. I am not sure how far you are willing to Travel, but Huerta Hof is in Illinois close to the Wisconsin border. Her and her husband, IMO, have an amazing breeding program with beautiful dogs that can and do work. (Huerta Hof German Shepherds , but I don't believe she updates the website much ) Otherwise I don't personally know of any in Iowa. But welcome to the forum! Good luck on the search, while you are here make sure you do plenty of research


----------

